# Decision is Made :-(



## cmzaha (Aug 16, 2020)

DISCLAIMER: SMF is not responsible for any sale, trade, co-op, pre-buy, fast buy, garage sale, ad or other transactions between members. All parties enter into transactions at their own will/risk.

The very hard decision has been made, I am ending my business after 11 years. What Covid did not do my Doc's diagnosis finished. My doctor has informed me my heart is not going to take the strain of doing the markets anymore. Sadly, all the stress of fighting my sister, which I finally did win and settle did not help the situation either, so now I will turn to taking care of myself. Nonischemic Cardiomyopathy and LBBB is the diagnosis. On top of that my hubby need disk fusion, we are just too old for this. Just carrying heaving buckets is now affecting my breathing along with all my stairs. Staircases into my house and in my house.   

Now to figure out what to do with my huge amount of supplies. This is a daunting task and saddens me. I will mention I have a pretty large stash of DB. Will be keeping some not all. If anyone is in the LA or Orange County area I have an unopened 5-gallon bucket of CO will let go for $35 and an unopened 5-gallon bucket of PKO for $40. Also a small drum of Neem oil for $20 which is past expiration but is perfectly good. It will have to be picked up as I am not going to try to ship and do not feel like breaking it down. There are also 5lbs of Red Ginger Saffron FO for $25 from Candle Science. This is their old formula and it smells and soaps wonderful. As the year progresses I will be posting more. 

I Guess the happy part is now I will have some racks free for Lizzy tanks if I ever get Day Gecko babies.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 16, 2020)

I’m so very sorry to hear that.  Your health is the most important thing.


----------



## Dawni (Aug 16, 2020)

Not quite sure what to say.... But huuuugs!


----------



## Saponificarian (Aug 16, 2020)

@cmzaha I am sorry to hear this and wish you health and peace. Warm hugs from across the border


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm bummed to hear this, Carolyn. I appreciate the good reasons why you've made this decision, but I can also appreciate why you're sad about it.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 16, 2020)

Wise decision, yet still so hard. Hopefully you will still remain active here on SMF? You have so much knowledge and experience!
PS - plus, we enjoy your company


----------



## Steve85569 (Aug 16, 2020)

Man. That is hard to take.
Soap in smaller quantities and pace yourself in all things.
Take care of you and hubby.
I know you will miss the challenge of the shows but I would rather have you around here for years to come. I'm selfish that way.

Accept treatment and follow a good daily plan. Don't let anybody P!!s you off - they are not worth it and the angry is not good for your heart or breathing.
If I were closer I would do more. Prayers are offered up for you.
Steve


----------



## szaza (Aug 16, 2020)

All I can do is wish you peace. I'm very sorry to hear you have to shut down your soap making business. You're one of those soapers I admire and look up to. I hope you'll find love and joy in other things (among maybe some recreational soap making and forum hopping?)


----------



## The Cat Lady (Aug 16, 2020)

Sorry to hear this but your health is the most important thing. Maybe take some time off and see how things are in a few years time. It's difficult times at the moment with COVID and all the risks involved. Hope you rest, and feel well within yourself soon


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 16, 2020)

Thank you, everyone. I will still be around here, I would miss everyone and will not give up soapmaking, just the large amounts.


----------



## TheGecko (Aug 16, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> Thank you, everyone. I will still be around here, I would miss everyone and will not give up soapmaking, just the large amounts.



Glad to hear that.  I have learned so much from you.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm so sorry Carolyn, but I know you carefully made your decision and are doing what is best for you. I always look forward to seeing you here, and I am glad you will still be making soap - just in a smaller way and for fun. Take care of yourself and your hubby.


----------



## Marsi (Aug 16, 2020)

soap to gecko breeder

sounds like a tree change career move 

glad you got out before it killed you


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Aug 16, 2020)

Gosh Carolyn I’m sorry to hear from your health issues, but I’m happy to hear you will be around to bring encouragement to others!  You have a ton of knowledge to share.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 16, 2020)

As one who has been there, done that as of July 2018, kudos on a good decision. After all the troubles you've had over the last few years, you deserve to relax and enjoy life!


----------



## Quilter99755 (Aug 17, 2020)

Best of luck with your plans of your future. My hubby and I had to make the same decisions 16 years ago and due to the one we made (early retirement) we are still alive and kicking. I am certain that taking stress out of his life by retiring is the reason he is still here with me. I wish I were close enough to buy your DB as I salivated over it the last time you sold some. I'd be there in a minute. I wish you well...keeping soaping as a hobby will also keep you sane...am so glad that we will be hearing from you in your retirement.


----------



## tommysgirl (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear of what is going on for you. Sounds like you have made a hard but good decision to take care of  your self and hubby. I hope all goes well for you both.


----------



## amd (Aug 17, 2020)

Take care of yourself first!


----------



## beckster51 (Aug 17, 2020)

Carolyn, I will say what everyone else has said, but it cannot be said too much.  Take good care of yourself and just let it go.  I'm glad you will still be around here!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Aug 17, 2020)

I am sorry to hear that. I live in south Orange County and would be interested in buying any supplies you feel ready to sell.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Aug 17, 2020)

You come first.  Please take care.


----------



## Misschief (Aug 17, 2020)

Carolyn, I know it wasn't an easy decision for you to make but I'm happy that you're doing it for the right reasons - your health and well being. I wish you and your husband a peaceful retirement; you deserve it. May you enjoy it in good health. Virtual hugs sent your way!


----------



## Claudette Carignan (Aug 17, 2020)

I am So very sorry to hear this. Sending healing powers your way.


----------



## justjacqui (Aug 17, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your health issues. Take care.


----------



## ghoshsmita (Aug 18, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> DISCLAIMER: SMF is not responsible for any sale, trade, co-op, pre-buy, fast buy, garage sale, ad or other transactions between members. All parties enter into transactions at their own will/risk.
> 
> The very hard decision has been made, I am ending my business after 11 years. What Covid did not do my Doc's diagnosis finished. My doctor has informed me my heart is not going to take the strain of doing the markets anymore. Sadly, all the stress of fighting my sister, which I finally did win and settle did not help the situation either, so now I will turn to taking care of myself. Nonischemic Cardiomyopathy and LBBB is the diagnosis. On top of that my hubby need disk fusion, we are just too old for this. Just carrying heaving buckets is now affecting my breathing along with all my stairs. Staircases into my house and in my house.
> 
> ...


I have just recently started using this forum, though I had subscribed to it long ago. Already you have been such a help to me. 
Sad to hear that you won't be soaping anymore. I hope you are able to seek all your supplies easily. I am too far to buy any . I hope you get well soon. Take care of your health. Gecko babies sound interesting  We used to hatch gecko eggs as kids. The babies are translucent!


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 18, 2020)

ghoshsmita said:


> I have just recently started using this forum, though I had subscribed to it long ago. Already you have been such a help to me.
> Sad to hear that you won't be soaping anymore. I hope you are able to seek all your supplies easily. I am too far to buy any . I hope you get well soon. Take care of your health. Gecko babies sound interesting  We used to hatch gecko eggs as kids. The babies are translucent!


I will still be soaping, just not selling so will be making much smaller batches. My geckos are Peacock Day Geckos and pretty much look like the parents when they hatch, not transparent, and are adorable. I had a breeding pair about 30 yrs ago.


----------



## JillGat (Aug 19, 2020)

I love geckos!  Good for you.  What is DB?


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 19, 2020)

Dragon's Blood


----------



## Arimara (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear the news. Glad you'll still be soaping though.


----------



## NMBCreative (Aug 19, 2020)

So sorry to hear that. I will pray for you and your husband.


----------

